

Pirate Bay Has Been Raided and Taken Down: Here’s What We Know - philippeflap
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/pirate-bay-raided-taken-down/

======
DigitalSea
The overreach that companies with big pockets like Sony Pictures Entertainment
have when it comes to enforcing their ownership rights over content they own
scares me. It's 2014 and a company like Sony can get a swat and forensics team
to take down a website hosted in a completely different country. Just trying
to get your local police department to find a stolen car or help you recover a
stolen phone can be struggle enough. But heaven forbid, people are sharing
magnet links on The Pirate Bay, we must send in the big guns.

I know that Wired is speculating that this is because of the Sony hack, but
there have been numerous cases where companies have had incredible global
overreach like in the instance of Megaupload.

Seems Sweden has become a US lapdog, this isn't the first time Sweden has
bowed down to copyright infringement enforcement requests from the USA and it
won't be the last. They've been trying to take down The Pirate Bay for years
now, it will never die. It goes down, it comes back within a day or two, why
won't they just give up already?

~~~
mintplant
It's worth noting that the Sony Corporation itself is based in Japan, while
the subsidiary that was hacked, Sony Pictures Entertainment, is American.
Also, there's no proof that they're behind this, only speculation from Wired.

~~~
DigitalSea
I have updated my comment reflecting the appropriate name of the subsidiary of
Sony and fact that Wired are speculating. Thank you for commenting and
pointing that out.

------
jrockway
It would kind of be nice if piracy could be temporarily paused, just so we
could actually see the economic impact. I imagine theater revenues would not
magically increase and the movie execs would go to war on their next imaginary
enemy. Unlicensed HDCP strippers or something.

~~~
fmavituna
Not exactly piracy stopped or something but here is an example a successful
DRM that stopped crackers for a month of two for couple of games and the
results of how it effected games' sales:
[http://www.dsogaming.com/news/report-denuvo-drm-system-
has-b...](http://www.dsogaming.com/news/report-denuvo-drm-system-has-been-
cracked/#comment-1720889486)

------
korethr
I recall, and this article also mentions, that TBP's operators were bragging
about moving to the cloud a couple years ago, and supposedly had become raid-
proof[1]. Assuming such is true, I'm curious what law-enforcement did to
defeat TPB's anti-raid measures.

1\. [http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-moves-to-the-cloud-
become...](http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-moves-to-the-cloud-becomes-raid-
proof-121017/)

------
aarohmankad
It's back online at [http://piratebay.cr/](http://piratebay.cr/), but I heard
it's having trouble handling the surge of traffic from the news.

~~~
zanny
Well, good job copyright mafia, you just drove a ton more traffic to share
your stuff without your permission.

------
gear54rus
Sometimes I just think that the world is perfectly balanced in this regard.
Corporate greed and DRM cuffs are offset by people's desire to be freed from
them.

Until they start combating piracy by offering better service, they will still
be subject to piracy treatment - the most effective and appropriate treatment
for megacorps that have too much power in their hands ('overreach', quoting
the other poster).

Seeing how fast it went back up makes my heart warm. Long live TPB.

------
pronoiac
I'm surprised at this - doesn't the Swedish Pirate Party have some ties to the
Pirate Bay, and some political power?

~~~
fedya
I think their power is a tad less than that of the US :)

------
chrissnell
So the front end is just a proxy that apparently stores the IP addresses of
the backend servers in memory. Here's what I'm wondering: why do they run a
site on the public internet at all? Why not run the proxying front end on Tor?
Or maybe they do already?

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
>why do they run a site on the public internet at all?

I think they must actually care about being provocative.

------
opusdie
It is mostly a nonsense. There will always be contraflow to decentralized
systems. The pirate bay situation is classic stick it to the man storytime.
When are LEAs in these regions going to reason that TPB is a hydra - cut off
one head, and countless others sprout from it? An absolute nonsense

------
sergiotapia
I can't help but think that adding ads to their website led to their downfall.
How can they claim they aren't profiting off stolen content if they are
riddled with ads?

~~~
eugeneionesco
What stolen content can you find on their servers?

Google can be accused of the same thing, by the way.

~~~
sergiotapia
Meh, that's a really lame cop out. Technically it makes sense, but morally,
not really.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8724760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8724760)

------
comrh
> And last week a French court ordered ISPs in that country to block access to
> Pirate Bay, as well as any of its mirror sites, from within French
> territory.

This is scary. I really wonder if it isn't just a matter before people are
convinced torrents = piracy and ban all torrent traffic.

~~~
laxatives
Why does blocking Pirate Bay lead to banning all torrent traffic? If anything,
they've made exactly the distiction you're afraid they wont.

Anyways, I doubt PirateBay will be down for long, in France or otherwise.

